# Aqueon Floramax Light?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted to make my 29 gallon 'planted' and have been looking at this light. It says is good for live plants, and the spectrum graph is high in red and blue, but I can't find how many K's it is. Does anyone know how I can find out? thanks!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248157


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For my planted tanks-I buy/use the GE brand daylight bulbs- 20w 6500k found in the lighting section of the store...they usually cost about $5-6.00 each...same bulb without the added cost of the word "aquarium"......

Its odd that it doesn't list the kelvin rating on that bulb.....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking I may have to do that. I bought bulbs for my 10 gallon hood from the lighting department of walmart, but they get a little too warm for my liking so I was hoping an "aquarium" type light would suffice. But it seems that may not work out haha!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats odd....the bulb shouldn't get any hotter than any other bulb unless it was a high watt....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I got the 26 W vs the 20 which I probably should have gotten. Do you think the floramax bulb would be efficient enough though by looking at the spectrum graph?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*looks like*

by wattage and source manufacture I'm gonna field that its a 6500K and possibly filter coated. iirc its a lightly pink color film


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

okay so that would be a good light i guess... thanks


----------

